# looking for medical assistant training



## borisdoyle

I am looking for medical billing training institutes in NY..I had a survey and found many among the list but i m looking for the best medical billing training institute in New york. 

Do any one have idea about any other medical medical assistant training institute do let me know.

thanx


----------



## Guest

*Best in NY*

Manhattan institute is the best in NY, you can get more information online.


----------

